# Paste Wax



## SteveMan123 (Apr 22, 2005)

What is a good paste wax that I can get at Advanced Auto Parts or Walmart? 

Also what the best kind of towel to use for removing wax?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The most expensive one they have.... Waxes from Wal-Mart/Advanced auto are not worth the effort required to get them, they simply do not work and will not give you the depth you are looking for.

Try using an Acrylic sealant like Zaino, Klasse, Mezerna, they will fill in all the swirly marks and protect the car for up to 6 months if you apply it correctly and with a R.O.B.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

SteveMan123 said:


> What is a good paste wax that I can get at Advanced Auto Parts or Walmart?
> 
> Also what the best kind of towel to use for removing wax?


Your problem is that you're using the words *good* and *Walmart* in the same sentence. 
Try this one.


----------



## SteveMan123 (Apr 22, 2005)

I just need something that will get the job done. I am just a kid who likes to take care of his mom's beamer, so I dont think ill be spending $70 on wax.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Does WalMart sell Zymol Royale??

:rofl:

--J.


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Don't for the Turd'l wax. Meguires is pretty good and not expensive.


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

SteveMan123 said:


> I just need something that will get the job done. I am just a kid who likes to take care of his mom's beamer, so I dont think ill be spending $70 on wax.


Klasse AIO isn't all that expensive on line and would be a good base for another "wax" product. You can get (or could) Meguiars NXT at Advance Auto, not too expensive, however I'm not a fan of it. There are those that like it and over AIO it should be pretty nice and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## eric77 (Mar 8, 2006)

Boxboss said:


> Klasse AIO isn't all that expensive on line and would be a good base for another "wax" product. You can get (or could) Meguiars NXT at Advance Auto, not too expensive, however I'm not a fan of it. There are those that like it and over AIO it should be pretty nice and relatively inexpensive.


NXT is actually a cleaner wax, so using it after aio will strip the aio sealant off. AIO will still work well as a chemical polish though. Id look for meguiars 26 locally or you could find a harley davidson dealer nearby and pick up s100 (aka p21s).


----------



## SteveMan123 (Apr 22, 2005)

I got Meguiar's Clear Coat paste wax. 
It looks like this, 








Also got Meguiars gold car soap and some micro fiber towls for removing wax.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Meguiar's Cleaner Wax (liquid). Avoid paste wax.


----------



## eric77 (Mar 8, 2006)

xspeedy said:


> Avoid paste wax.


Why???? The best waxes out there are paste waxes.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I hated Gold Class waxes, they offered great initial shine, lasted maybe 2 weeks but left residue in crevices that was impossible to remove!  #26 mentioned by Eric is a much better choice, NXT was all hype 2 years ago but it's lifespan on the car is pathetic for synthetic wax, too bad that Meguiar's Medallion line was discontinued.

For a weekend detailer I always recommend Mother's California Gold Carnauba cleaner wax.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

It seems like no matter what someone posts as their needs and criteria here, most people ignore it and recommend Klasse and Zaino. No doubt they're the best products on the market, but here we have a kid who is looking for an inexpensive over the counter product and is nice enough to want to wax his mother's car which probably wouldn't get waxed at all if he wasn't doing it. I think that's great. :thumbup:

Believe it or not, even some of the professional detailers on the Autopia detailing forums who have used everything out there and are able to give objective opinions are recommending Turtle Wax Platinum Series as the best (and most underrated) over the counter retail wax. I personally use AIO and SG topped with Collinite, but I actually bought a bottle of Turtle Wax Platinum to try after hearing all the buzz and guess what? I was impressed! Since Turtle Wax just came out with their new "Ice" product, most stores seem to be clearing out their inventory of Platinum Series products at a discount and are selling it as low as $2.99. It obviously won't last as long as a sealant, but no wax will except for Collinite, and you may not get the depth you get from P21S and some of the other high end "show" waxes, but most people aren't as OCD about their cars as some of us are. For the price, it's a heck of a deal and what I'd be buying as a kid on a budget.

Here's just one thread on it over at Autopia, but if you do a search under "Turtle Platinum," you'll find several more threads.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> *but most people aren't as OCD about their cars as some of us are.*


You can say that again! :rofl:

Good post actually; frankly I didn't know what to recommend because it's been so long since I've used any of the average "garden variety" OTC car care products.

:thumbup:

--J.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> You can say that again! :rofl:
> 
> Good post actually; frankly I didn't know what to recommend because it's been so long since I've used any of the average "garden variety" OTC car care products.
> 
> ...


I just feel sorry for some of these people who come here asking for advice and by the time we're done with them, they feel like if they don't clay the car, buy all 4,397 Zaino products and a $200 orbital buffer to apply everything, they might as well not bother becuase their car will look like cr*p. :rofl:

The fact is, there are some decent OTC products out there but we've just gotten snotty. It reminds me of when I went shopping in high school and came home really excited about some wool sweaters I found on sale, showed them to my mother and her comment was "they're not cashmere." I paid for them myself and was so proud of myself and she totally killed it for me without realizing she did it or meaning to at all. And I STILL say they were nice sweaters.


----------



## SteveMan123 (Apr 22, 2005)

I washed and waxed it, and I must say it looks really good.:thumbup: , This is how it went. 

Cleaned tires and wheels with simple green
washed car with lambs wool wash mitt and meguiers gold soap
dried with mf towel
put car in garage
waxed and used mf towels to remove it

Its funny, when i told my mom I was going to wash and wax her car, she thought i was going to get the wax you get at the car wash. :rofl:


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Griots vs PC ROP*

I was all set to grab the PC 7336 SP at Lowe's ( $ 107 .00) but went to Griots to order my polish and clay when I saw their Polisher. It looks similar except for the handle .

Any quick advice or previous owner of the Griots polisher ?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

SteveMan123 said:


> I washed and waxed it, and I must say it looks really good.:thumbup: , This is how it went.
> 
> Cleaned tires and wheels with simple green
> washed car with lambs wool wash mitt and meguiers gold soap
> ...


Sounds like a good job! :thumbup:

Now let's see some pics!

--J.


----------



## Olly (Apr 30, 2006)

I have used most products, I clean prestige cars for a living...at the moment I am a lover of Zymol, especially with owning a black car...the Zymol cleaner wax is a very good product for used paintwork.

www.zymol.com

I am yet to try the 'hands on' experience with clay...sounds interesting


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Olly said:


> I have used most products, I clean prestige cars for a living...at the moment I am a lover of Zymol, especially with owning a black car...the Zymol cleaner wax is a very good product for used paintwork.
> 
> www.zymol.com
> 
> I am yet to try the 'hands on' experience with clay...sounds interesting


You detail cars for a living and never used clay?
How long have you been doing this?


----------

